
Bubble to Bust to Recovery (2014) - gmays
http://www.bloomberg.com/dataview/2014-02-25/bubble-to-bust-to-recovery.html
======
knodi123
Holy cow, that graph interface. I've never seen something that slick and well-
animated without flash. What's the trick behind this?

~~~
Nadya
Looking at source it seems to be Raphael.js [0]. They also use _.js [1] and
Handlebars for templating [2].

So a bit of javascript, vectors, and CSS animations. It does look rather nice
- lot's of effort went into those graphs.

[0] [http://raphaeljs.com/](http://raphaeljs.com/)

[1] [http://underscorejs.org/](http://underscorejs.org/)

[2] [http://handlebarsjs.com/](http://handlebarsjs.com/)

------
lingben
strange, nothing is showing for me on either firefox or chrome :/

~~~
gruez
works fine for me on firefox (adblock on). you have to click the right arrow
">" for the presentation to begin.

